# Corner Canyon Fire



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

A lot of habitat went up in smoke yesterday, could it be enough to have an emergency closure on the extended hunt? Kind of spooky. If they do descide to close it, I hope they close it soon so we don't hold out and then end up SC without a paddle. 

How will this effect your hunt? Deer may end up on Traverse Ridge. May end up closer to Little? Man talk about a curve ball.

Kind of funny, all those people worried about their houses, and all I was worried about was the deer. Definatley cut the amount of hunting area by A LOT! Displaced hunters are trouble.

Thoughts?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> A lot of habitat went up in smoke yesterday, could it be enough to have an emergency closure on the extended hunt? Kind of spooky. If they do descide to close it, I hope they close it soon so we don't hold out and then end up SC without a paddle.
> 
> How will this effect your hunt? Deer may end up on Traverse Ridge. May end up closer to Little? Man talk about a curve ball.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it pushed a lot of the animals over onto the Lonepeak side. Has happened in the past.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I think it moved fast enough that mainly grasses burned. I don't think it will have to much negative impact on the critters and will certainly help next years forage. I just hope not many critters got caught in it. 

has anybody heard what the cause was yet?


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats a small chunk of area. There should be no need in closing that area when the extended is so big.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

While there are a bunch of guys that hunt that section late in the year It's a small area compared to the size of the whole range. I doubt anything will be affected.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Cancel Christmas to.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Good thing Obama is busy at the Demoncat convention. He would try and cancel the entire hunting season because of the fire. Plus, he recently said that bows are dangerous weapons that have no business being in the hands of the general population, because he has not personally trained any of us to use them correctly.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Fire can be good for habitat, especially for deer. Clear out the old growth so better forage can grow. We actually need some fires along the Front and since this one hasn't destroyed any homes, it's been a lot like a controlled burn. In fact, there's been some controlled burns that haven't worked out as well.

From what little I've been able to actually see through the smoke, it's a cold fire leaving a lot of the scrub oak damaged but still alive.

The key is to get in there soon with some beneficial plants before the cheat grass and thistle takes over.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> The key is to get in there soon with some beneficial plants before the cheat grass and thistle takes over.


Please make sure that this message gets to the guy that I get my hay from. I don't think that he understands this wisdom. :evil:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't see why a loss of some habitat would result in an emergency closure. It would certainly effect future year's game populations and the winter capacity but I would think for this year the concern would be too many deer for the reduced habitat and more (not less) harvest would be better.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The real problems may come when the rains come.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Finnegan said:
> 
> 
> > Please make sure that this message gets to the guy that I get my hay from. I don't think that he understands this wisdom. :evil:


I got a much closer look this afternoon. Where's this guy's hayfield? This would be his 3rd crop, yes?

Back to habitat...this fire wasn't that big of a deal, comparatively speaking. I don't see that it will have any significant impact on wildlife at all.

The firefighters deserve kudoes, though. It sure could have been a lot worse than it was. There are quite a few homes with smoke damage, and I'm sorry for those folks, but their homes are still standing. Only one firefighter hurt, too, and that was from a beesting? Just cross our fingers that there won't be another this season and hope they catch the jerk who started it.


----------

